# Oh No! Took medication at the wrong time.....



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi everyone,

For some stupid reason I went ahead and took my progynova tablets and my cyclogest pessary 3 hrs early....do you think it'll be OK?  Was meant to take it at 9 and took it at 6 instead....got confused   

I'm thinking 'it's only 3 hrs' but it states specifically 'take 12hrs apart'.....

Thanks

Mia


----------



## Lyndsey1111 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi Mia

Im sure you will be fine, i dont stick to 12hrs exactly.

Dont panic hun, that would be more detrimental to little embies than the pessaries being a little early im sure... Call your clinic in the morning if you are still worried, but dont panic...

Lynds
XXX


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi Lyndsey, 

Thanks for your reply   

I'm probably just worrying for nothing.  Due ET on Monday so getting nervous.  My embies are being thawed tomorrow in the hope of getting to blast for Monday.....

Thanks again hun

Mia


----------



## Lyndsey1111 (Mar 24, 2009)

Best of luck for Mon and your 2ww, i can see you have had success before and im sure you will again....Everythin crossed for you on Mon and for your embies over the weekend....

Lynds
XXX


----------



## bearinmind (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi Mia


Are you feeling better about the medication?  I agree is is not an issue. 


Good luck for Monday I am in a similar boat my 3 day transfer is Monday.  How are you holding up?  


Debbie


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi guys,

Thanks for your replies   

Just had the call from the hospital and they've said we had an excellent thaw rate! - higher than average apparently    So relieved!!!!  They couldn't tell me if they've gone on to develop and to how many cells as they don't check them again until tomorrow but I am so happy!!!!  I hope they continue to develop and we get some nice blasts for Monday and I'll be having two put back in the h

Is is a FET your going for Debbie?  Will they be thawed on Monday morning?  It's so exciting isn't it? I'm nervous and happy and scared and a bit    too......x


I'm sooo in the mood for a chinese tonight but a bit worried.  Is it OK?  Would the smell of the spices etc be Ok for Monday or am I being paranoid?

Thanks

Mia


----------



## bearinmind (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi Mia 


I am not sure about Chinese food but I imagine that anything in moderation is fine.  hard to know what to do isn't it.   


Yes my fist FET.  They will be thawed on Monday as I only have 2 of them...I have everything crossed for them.  I know what you mean I go from nervous to excited to scared to every emotion under the sun.       


Will they phone you tomorrow.  How many embryos do you have?


It is so nice to have someone who is at the same stage as me.  Would you like someone to compare notes with over the 2WW?   


Debbie


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi Debbie, 

Good luck for tomorrow babe! 

I'm sure everyhting will be fine and you'll have 2 snuggley embies inside you by tomorrow night.....it's just so exciting, isn't it?  

I've never had a buddy so it would be great to compare notes!   

         for us both! aswell as lots of         

Take Care 

Mia


----------



## bearinmind (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi Mia


A big good luck to you tomorrow!!!!  Sending you lots of           I hope your embryos are growing into healthy little blasts.    


I had my acupuncture session today and I am feeling very excited about tomorrow!!!  


Let's hope we are both comparing pregnancy notes.         


Take care 


Debbie xo


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey Debbie,   

How did you get on today huni, did your thaw go ok?    How you feeling?      

My transfer was a nightmare - 3 speculums later and we eventually got my 1 little blast in nice and cosy - unfortunately I only had 1 good enough to transfer so heres hoping it's sticky   

Feeling a tad achey down below because of all the work involved in getting the speculum in the right place but apart from that I'm good.....

When's your test date?  I'm 08/06 which is really far away considering I had a 5 day blast but I swear I am NOT testing early...well, we'll see   

Lots and lots of   and babydust being sent you way......

Mia


----------



## bearinmind (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi Mia 


Sounds like you had some issues but very happy you have a blast in there.  They say that the chances are much higher with a Blast. Hang in there little one.   


I feel wonderful.  


Our ET went really well we had both of our day 3 embryos defrost perfectly.  No loss at all.  They went straight in luckily (they did what they were told and went straight to their womb.  We are now in Paris...we arrived at 11pm last night...maybe not ideal but I was relaxing with the seat back and doing relaxation most of the way.  


My clinic just told me two weeks and do a pee test at home.  I have only have day 3 embryos...so strange your date is so far away.  I guess we test on Monday 7th or maybe we will be the same on the 8th.


LOL hmm so no early testing eh!!  I will send around the      .  How did you go last time?  I was good but I was so tempted.  


Thanks for all the babydust and        I am sending as much as I can muster your way.  


Stay positive Pupo buddy   


Hugs Debbie


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

That's great Debbie, glad your tx went really well and that you are feeling fab!   

Enjoy your trip and relax and enjoy being PUPO - I know I am!

Thanks for keeping a    eye on me.....last time I tested early and got a neg, then had some bleeding so got drunk twice over the weekend and went 10 pin bowling...only to get a bpf 2 days later....unfortunately it was a chem preg but it taught me to be good as I couldn't put myself through that torture again. 

This time though lots of PMA and hoping my wee blasty sticks in there and burrows deep to prepare for the next 8 months or so......

As always LOADS ob babydust being sent your way......  

Mia x


----------



## bearinmind (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi Mia

Wow last time sounded like a nightmare!!  I will definitely keep those     on hand just in case you become tempted.  


I am loving being PUPO!!!  I just had a little moment I am having some spottingt.  I am sure it is the results of the transfer but hard to see none the less.  I am reassuring myself all is ok and DH is wonderfully patient saying it is ET and nothing to worry about.  


We are near Paris at the moment DH has meetings for two days...meetings I used to organise.  We used to work together.  We are going out to dinner tonight at a michelin star restaurant and I know they will all notice I am not drinking.  I am going to accept the glass but not drink any of it and then swap glasses with DH when no one is looking.  They are already asking if I am PG.  Nosey!!  


All calm again now....   


Here is more of the PMA and babydust heading in your direction.          


Hugs Debbie


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Oooh, you lucky thing, you!  Michelin star, eh  I am sooooooooooooo jealous!   

I know what you mean about trying to sound convincing when avoiding alcohol - it's just sooo hard to pull it off!  How about saying your in antibiotics?  If you don't really know the people you might be able to pull it off.....

Glad you are feeling ok about the spotting - could just as easily be implantation    

I'm having a lie down as just had a row with my brother in law (he treated my little sister and their son really badly and now that they are back together wants everyone to treat him the same as before - as if!   )  feeling slightly crampy but just puting that down to the trauma of tx....

Enjoy your business trip huni - treat yourself to a 3 course meal at that restraunt - you deserve it!

Take Care

 
Mia


----------



## bearinmind (Oct 4, 2009)

It is so hard to watch someone you love go through something.  Why do men think they can hurt and then just pick up where they left off with no ramifications.     


Be kind to yourself in the couple of weeks.....he is not worth the stress.     

What a great idea antibiotics!!!  Brilliant solution!!


It wasn't the best restaurant I have ever been to.  It was nice we had something like 10courses I was so full I couldn't sleep or do my relaxation.  I am not such how they have a Michelin Star.....it must have cost a lot.     I still had a lovely evening.  No one really noticed I didn't drink.  


I hope for implantation but it seems a little early.  Who knows stranger things have happened.     


Sending you extra warm hugs today and I hope your cramps settle down.  I am not surprised after such a traumatic ET.    


We are driving back to the UK today...it has nice to be away but also nice to be home.  


Take care 


Debbie


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey Debbie, 

Yup, your right, it is always nice to get away but even better to get back home - especially at a time like this when we should be relaxing and taking things easy (hey, if we've not got an excuse now....)   

As for that BIL of mine, he is a total plonker!    I used to really like him then he showed his true colours by flinging my sister and their 2 year old son out onto the street with nowhere to live - he wouldn't even give her a week to find somewhere else to live! Then he moved house and shacked up with an old trollop who lives up the road who has the worste reputation EVER, (kids that she has no interest in, partying, drug taking, not to mention the endless list of men....)  Then when she dumped BIL he came back to my sister, TWICE !  Then basically laughed in her face when his girlfiend took him back again....anyway 9 months later my sister and him are back together and he wan't everyone to act as before - yeah right!    )

Anyhoo, I'm feeling alot better and not going to let him upset me.  I'm going to have a lie down every afternoon and have an early night every night till test day....well, I am PUPO, after all!   

That's such a shame about the restaurant, never mind, gives you an excuse to go back and try somewhere with an additional star!    Glad nobody really noticed about the alcohol - makes things a whole lot easier! 

Anyway, I'm still lounging around in my nightie, place needs hoovered but I'm not doing it  - hubby can do it when he comes in....too scared incase I shake my we blast out   

I only work two days per week so am off till Saturday so making the most of it.  We have a friend coming to visit for the long weekend and it'll be my turn to make excuses for not drinking.....we'll the fact that I'm working really helps so I should be ok!

Thanks for your extra warm hugs - it really is lovely to have a buddie looking  out for you!    

Take Care babes and have a safe journey home........   


lots and lots of 
 

Mia x


----------



## bearinmind (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey Mia 


OMG!!! what a total plonker!!  I would never take back a    like that!!!!  That would be really hard to have around.  


I had issues with my ex BIL it is a hard position to be in...sometimes it is hard to see why they put up with them.  You have a very healthy attitude about it.  


Much better idea letting DH do the vacuum.  Being Pupo gives your the perfect excuse.  I was told no heavy lifting...I am sure that the vacuum cleaner is heavy    


I am really loving being PUPO and DH is being so sweet.  I am doing a natural FET and my cycle is normally as regular as tides.  So I am more than likely to know before the test date the result.  There is a small chance if AF arrives but I have been PG once a long time ago I lost it sadly but I had no AF.  


Great working 2days a week.  I am searching for a job at the moment.  I was made redundant...mind you gives me time to have FET without having to go to work.  You are so good at finding fantastic reasons why not to drink.  


On the weekend we are off to the Netherlands for a birthday party so I will use the antibiotic excuse then.   


This is a busy time of year for travel.  


Have a lovely day...I am just about to head off to the dentist for a teeth clean.  


Warm hugs to you on this cloudy cold day.


    


Debbie xo


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi Debbie, 

How you feeling today Hun?  Are you on your travels yet?  It's OK for some.......  



Are you experiencing any symptoms yet babe?  I must admit I DO feel really positive today!  Earlier I had a wee wet spot on my nighty right at my boob so am    it's a good sign! My boobs have been tender and soar, especially my nipples, they seem to go rock solid when touched and it's really uncomfortable  - is it strange that I'm enjoying this pain?   .....I can tell that I might crack early and test next week sometime.......frobs Thursday or Friday. 

So much for wanting to enjoy pupo -  I just want to run for the peesticks!!!!! 

Hope you are feeling just as positive hun and enjoy your trip away.   

Have a safe journey 

Mia


----------



## bearinmind (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey Mia

We leave tomorrow and are back on Sunday so a very short one this time around. We travel a lot...I guess that will change if we are lucky.

You are so lucky having symptoms!!! I have nothing!!! Not a single symptom!!! It is still early days I suppose. Since I had the ICSI last year my breasts get sore most months but not to the point you are describing.

Since you have a day 5 blast on board I can't understand why they ask you wait until Tuesday, but maybe Friday or Saturday would give you more chance of an accurate result. I know what you mean I want to test......today or yesterday  . I know how heartbreaking it can be and I don't want to put myself through that. I have seen websites that have said we should wait until day 16 to allow a truly accurate result with blast and 18days for a 3day embryo. I think that is a little too long. I found this maybe it can help, I know a rough guide I have seen in in several places. There is another one for a 3 day transfer for those who are reading this (let me know I will send or post it).

This is what happens in a 5dt

0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on home test

Thanks for the well wishes, so nice to have a wonderful buddy like you. Sending you lots of           

Hugs Debbie


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey huni,   

Aaaah, how lovely of you to say something like that, I'm all chuffed!   

As for my symptoms I'm probably jumping the gun.  It's probably down to the medication but I will be so dissapointed if it hasn't worked. I feel........(cant say it)  .  I posted elswhere asking about symptoms and basically found out that what I'm feeling is the side-effects of the progesterone.  That makes complete sense, in my head I understand that but maybe my heart is making me believe otherwise, I just can't remember my nipples being this sensitive in a failed cycle.  Anyway, time will tell.  I'm going to hang off for as long as possible which may end up being OTD as I work at the weekend and I won't do it then incase it's negative - I would be a total wreck and need to be off to get my head round the result. So it might be next monday which is the day before otd - if I get to then without the witch appearing, and still feel the same, I will be extra gutted it it's negative.....

Just remembered that on each of the two pregnancies that I've had my sense of smell went bionic    Honestly, it's frightening!  Peoples perfume can actually make me gag so I'll be watching for this over the next week or so....if this doesn't appear perhaps it'll sink in that it's the medication making my boobs act weird and that maybe it's not worked afterall.....

Well huni, thanks for the blast info - very interesting...now I can picture whats hopefully going on inside.....

You have a safe trip tomorrow, I'll think of you while I'm in work! Only kidding, it'll be a welcome distraction...  

Have a safe journey and take it easy, you jet setter you!   

Hugs and babydust    

Luv

Mia x


----------



## bearinmind (Oct 4, 2009)

We are going to head off soon so just a quick one from me.  


I do remember the symptoms last time with medication.  This time with no drugs at all there are no symptoms and I miss the feeling...crazy I know.      


It is hard to hold off from testing but I have no doubt it is the best idea.  We wanted to protect ourselves from the pain of the BFN but decided in for a pound in for a penny.  I believe it helps to feel PG.


LOL I hope I get the chance of being able to smell the coffee in Brazil    .  Still early days for us...I am trying hard not to read into every little symptom this time around.  Last time I nearly drove myself nuts     This time I am taking advantage of my ability to be distracted more easily then the average goldfish   .  Every time I start to obsess I go and do a relaxation session (Zita West IVF pre and Post relaxation).  It has been a real lifesaver this time around.  


My breasts are aching at the moment but it is usual in the last few months....I am trying not to read anything into it.  


Enjoy the distraction of work and visitor.  We have a 6 hour drive ahead of us so better head off.  Sorry if I waffle this morning DH is talking to me and distracting so I am not thinking before I type.  


Hugs 


Debbie                        


Warm hugs


----------



## bearinmind (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey Mia 


We're back.  We are over the 1/2 way now woooohoooo!!!!  Party went well long way to go for a party.  


How are you going?  Any other symptoms?  How was your weekend?


I have had lots of twinges the last couple of day.  Some sharp almost like pinching pains and AF pains.  I am hoping that they are implantation and settling in pains.    I am staying positive.


Sending you lots of         


Hugs Debbie xo


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi Debbie,   

Sorry I've not been it touch, I was working all weekend and was shattered yesterday......glad to be back to normal-ish today...  

Yup, that's us nearly there, not that long to go now....was really positive over the weekend, felt ill all day on Saturday, was fine Sunday and really thought things were looking good.  Then it dawned on me that yes, although I had these symptoms the last time and got a BFP, it was a NATURAL cycle, thats why the symptoms were a big deal.  This time I have drugs in me simulating pregnancy so although I knew this, it hadn't really sunk in - I had blinkers on.  Now it HAS sunk in and I feel depressed.    It also dawned on me that I felt ill on Saturday after taking my medication and as I was working I hadn't had anything to eat and thats why the sickie feeling stayed with me all day.....thinking about it, all the sickness follows the medication.......

I still have achey boobs, this hasn't gone away.  My left one seems to throb every now and then, similar to when I was breastfeeding my son, again not looking into this too much due to the drugs.....

Not had any cramps really, hopeing this is a good thing.   

Finding it really hard to stay positive, like I said before I did 'feel' u know what...but am now thinking that it's just the drugs.....starting to get a bit    but also a bit    too.  Think that I may even bet a bit    before OTD.....

Am really glad that you are keeping up the PMA, well done!   

When's you OTD again?  Mines is a week today which I've been told is an excessive wait and that I could test and get an accurate result on Friday.  Unsure whether too...on the one hand, I really want to know, but am scared of the result.  If i do test early I will be using a superdrug test as they seem to be really good and cheaper than the first response.....

  that your twinges are settling in pains, fingers crossed, eh!   

Sorry, i know this is a depressing post, just can't seem to shake that feeling of negativity   

Sending you lots of     

Luv

Mia x


----------



## bearinmind (Oct 4, 2009)

Oh Mia I will send you lots and lots of warm hugs.       


When I had my cycle in October my boobs and symptoms were nearly gone by the start of the second week.  Even though I was still taking the medication.  So to me your symptoms being so strong on the second week is a great sign.         




My OTD is Monday 7th...strangely a day before yours.  If I were in your position I would be tempted to test earlier.  I hope, wish, pray, cross every finger and toe hoping you get your BFP accurately.              




Please don't be sorry about your post this is why we are here for each other.     This is a rollercoaster. 


Thanks for the great tip about the tests.  I will go and buy some, I haven't bought any yet...keep temptation to a minimum.   


I am sending you lots or PMA         Hang in there you are so close now.  


Warm hugs and PMA 


Debbie


----------



## bearinmind (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi Sweet Mia

How you feeling this morning? Just wanted to say hi and sending you lots of PMA.

I was reading a profile on 2WW June/July thread and there was a lady who had an ET on the 26th May and is testing before both of us. More I read the more I think you will be fine to test at the end of the week Hun.

                                                           
                            
                                                      
      
Warm hugs FET buddy 

Debbie


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey Debbie,   

How you feeling today hun? Hope you are still feeling really positive, babe!?     

 Well, only 5 more sleeps for you and I am unsure how many for me, still not decided when to test. I was reading back through my old posts in my last cycle, I tested 3 days early and got a negative and two days later I got a positive so am tempted not to test earlier than Sunday as I think it's possible it takes a wee bit longer for my hcg to rise....my boobs are still tender and every now and then I get a very mild cramp which doesn't last for long....I suppose we will just need to wait and see     

Anyway, enough about me......hows things with you?  Any symptoms?  Any feelings?  Are you ready for pulling your hair out with anticipation?    

How are you finding this whole 2ww thing?  I mean, it's only 2 a fortnight but it is slightly torturous isn't it?!    Having said that, I only want to know if it's positive!     .

Today I am feeling slightly more optimistic, (maybe it's to do with the    you sent me earlier!   ) Yesterday I could have faught Mike Tyson - And won!   It was a serious PMT day, I had this in my last pos cycle too, so again not too worried that it's AF related...........       
Have you got anything nice planned to keep you busy untill OTD?  Do you think you will be able to hold off...........

Take Care huni and lots of


----------



## bearinmind (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey Mia

We are so close now!! Saying that how slowly can a day go.     

Sounds like you have a good resolve about testing, that is 1/2 the battle.       I will be thinking about you on Sunday.                   

I have the cramps too and I believe they are the body preparing us for carrying a baby.                 
It has been a constant battle staying positive. I am planning a 1970's party for DH in July. So I am trying to keep myself very busy planning that. My caterer cancelled so I am going to self cater. Lots to do and plan. I have never catered for anything like this.      I think I can last until OTD but that is because I had a day 3 transfer and the embryos were only just defrosted. I am not sure how long they take to start growing again after that. Other then the AF like pains I have not much happening. Occasional breast sensitive but that is very normal for me. 
I can't get over how long 2 weeks can be...it really messes with your head doesn't it       

How different is it having a 4 y/o and doing ET this time around?

Sending more PMA your way.

Hugs Debbie


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey Debbie, 

Oooh, a 70's party, how fab!    Organising that should keep you nice and busy till OTD!

You're a brave woman taking over from a caterer, sounds really exciting though! 

Glad your still feeling nice and positive, with no sign of crumbling - your a stronger woman than me!  I'm not going to test but only because I'm scared it's negative..time will tell, I suppose.    

Anyway, trying to keep busy with housework but will be popping back on throughout the day. 

Take Care Huni

Mia  ps Lots of babydust being sprinkled in your direction.


----------



## bearinmind (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi Mia


It is a promise I made to myself to stay calmer this time around.  It is such a long 2 weeks and last time I was a loony tune           .  I know in the back of my head that I am older, doing a FET with unproven day3 embryos, and it normally takes 3 goes at IVF to get a healthy woman pregnant.  But if I let myself dwell I will miss out on enjoying anything of being PUPO.  


I am a little moody at the moment,  DH has been very patient with me.   


Today I walked to the shops a 40 minute walk each way as the car is in the shop having some warranty issues taken care of.  It helped a lot just to be out.  Also I am sent off a copy of the Relaxation CD, always makes me feel better doing something for someone else.  


You are a stronger person than you say.  You are doing all this and you have a child.  


Hang in there, you can do this.  


PMA and baby dust to you 


Debbie


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks debbie hun, 

I really hope you start to feel better soon, you are normally so positive, it's such a shame to see that you're feeling blue.  Let me send you MEGA      in the hope that you start to feel better really soon!

As for the odds, you just don't know hun.  There are no hard and fast rules about whos embies take and whos won't, really it's just as likely to work, as not.  It's 50/50....it will work for some, and won't for others, there is just no way of knowing who will be lucky and on which cycle.  Please try to keep that positivity going, I know nothing anyone can say will remove your doubts, but please try to keep the faith and get that Zita West CD on whenever you need a positivity boost!     

I'll be thinking of you and will be in touch tomorrow to see how your doing.    

Again sending you lots of               and lots of             

Big Hugs

Mia x

Ps Make the most of DH, mine prefers not to talk about it and just carries on like normal which is really annoying!  Plus, I don't have anyone to slave after me....Boo! Oh well, he can make up for it if I get a BFP!


----------



## bearinmind (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi Mia

Thank you for you lovely message and all the wonderful hugs  All good today.

How are you holding up today?

Why do men cope by sticking their heads in the sand!!    Men!! can't live with them can't have a baby without one  

I am generally very positive. I like to stay positive, occasionally I slip.

This round we have not told anyone as last time I had a VERY negative SIL who was on the phone asking stupid questions like "will you know when the embryos fall out" Are you prepared for the negative next week. This time around is hard because I have to lie to people I care about but much preferred compared last time.

I don't think anyone who hasn't gone through this can understand. Have you seen the video Empty Arms? Makes me cry every time I see it. Maybe not a good one for this week.

Here is some humour for you

One ovary says to the other ovarie, "Hey, did you order any furniture?" 
The other ovarie says, "No, why?"
"There are a couple of nuts outside trying to shove an organ in."

Why does it take 50 million sperm to fertilize one egg?
Because they won't ask for directions either!

Two sperm were swimming through a woman's body. 
The first said, "Whew. I'm getting tired. Just how far is it to the uterus?"
"The uterus?" the second laughed. "We're not even past the esophagus yet!"

How can you tell if a man has a high sperm count?
You have to chew before you swallow!

How do you know that God isn't a woman?
Because if God was a woman then sperm would taste like chocolate!

You know you are trying to get pregnant when:
You look at your vegetarian sandwich and the alfalfa sprouts look like sperm . . . 
or . . . Someone asks you today's date and you reply "Day 21" . . .

Why do gypsies have trouble getting pregnant?
They have crystal balls.

Why do male basketball players have trouble getting their spouses pregnant?
All they do is dribble.

How many infertility patients does it take to screw in a lightbulb?
Screw in a lightbulb! Hmmm . . . do you think it might help? .

Have a wonderful positive day wonderful buddy. Hugs Debbie


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks debbie huni, just what I need today.....feeling rather down and have decided to test tomorrow as I know most clinics tell you to test 10dp 5dt which is today.  I've missed my FMU so will do it in the morning but in my heart I don't think it's worked....  

Yeh, your right about men, mine seems to have the head in the sand thing down to a T!  Never mind, we all have our own ways of coping I suppose....

As for that SIL, don't you just want to slap her?  No wonder you don't want to tell anyone!  We've not told either but not bacause anyone is rude or heartless, but because I can't stand the pitiful stares I get and am embarrassed by our situation.  I wish we had never told anyone and stuck to 'we don't want kids' then moved to 'we only wanted one'......having said that if wishes were being granted we wouldn't be in this situation in the first place....  

I have seen the Empty Arms video, it makes me cry too...so very sad.  

Well huni, so glad that you are back to your happy, positive self today, lets hope you manage to carry on in the same great mood for at least the next 8 months, whereby you will turn into a wonderful mummy and live happily ever after....the end.    

Take Care huni, I'll let you know how I get on but honestly don't feel like it has worked. I just have a feeling. 

Hugs

Mia x 



I'll let you know how it goes, babe!


----------



## bearinmind (Oct 4, 2009)

Dearest Mia 


I wish you every success tomorrow!!!  You will be my first though in morning.      Be as positive as you can.          I have high hopes for you.  If it is not the desired result tomorrow don't give up it is early days.  


Thank you for your lovely wishes. 


I will send you extra PMA and pray and cross everything what ever I can do


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi Debbie, 

Just a quick update, luv.....I never tested this morning with my FMU.  I just couldn't bring myself to do it!  I'm so scared of only seeing 1 line that I've decided just to hold off untill otd.  I know that I'm clutching at straws, it would probably show by now if it had worked but I'm kind of delaying the result for as long as possible, crazy I know but it my head I keep thinking "my otd isn't till Tuesday, there must be a reason for that"....  

I've been having some cramp since yesterday, hoping that AF is not on her way, if she appears it will confirm yesterdays negative result.  If not, I will pray that it's implantation cramp and that someow I manage a BFP on Tuesday   

How are you feeling today huni?  

Sending lots and lots of              your way!

Hugs 

Mia x


----------



## bearinmind (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey Mia 


I have been thinking about you all morning hoping you are all right. You mentioned that last time you can take a little longer to show a positive.  On Tuesday you will know for sure what the results are.  Your feelings are completely understandable, this is not an easy time.             


Cramps are so cruel they are there if it is positive or negative.  I don't think there is anyone who doesn't have them.  I wish I knew the right thing to say.  We are so close now.  You are doing very well.  I have everything crossed and I will be sending lots of PMA, hugs and wishes.      


I believe  that I am pregnant...I have no signs no real way of knowing I just believe.  If for some reason I am not I have a good idea what I will do next.  


Well since yesterday I am able to cry at a drop of a hat.     Any commercial that has a child in it I am in tears.    I don't know who this person but it isn't me.        


So I am looking at humour making myself laugh as much as possible.       


Sending you hugs my wonderful FET buddy.              
                                      
    
Debbie xoxox


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks, Debbie!  You always make me laugh, hun!       

Your posts are always full of positive vibes which is great, just what the doctor ordered at this torturous time!

You mention that IF this cylce doesn't work you know what your next step will be....do tell!   

As for the    lets    it is a good thing, eh?...   Won't be long till we find out now!!!  Only got the weekend to go!  Yikes!.........................Are you doing a HPT or bloods on Monday!  Oooh, I can't wait! x 

I'm at work over the w/e and dreading it - I just cannot psych myself up!  I know it will pass the time but I'm dreading it incase AF comes...I don't know if I'll be able to carry on without breaking into tears! Anyway, lets hope it doesn't come to that!

Thank you for your lovely comforting words - you ALWAYS know the right thing to say!   

Superdooper glad that you are being so positive and believe that you are pregnant - great       !  Wish I could do it! x

You take Care huni and have a lovely weekend!

          
             
Plus alot of       too!

Hugs Mia x


----------



## bearinmind (Oct 4, 2009)

Well first things first                         

Thank you for your beautiful post, you always write really well.

Our next step would be to write a letter to the Local NHS head and ask them for a ICSI fully with the Bridge Centre in London. This is for 3 main reasons. 
A) our other clinic we have to wait a minimum of 6 months before we can start again. 
B) We have to do 1/2 in the Queen Mary hospital and then after EC, DH has to leave me to recover alone while he carries the eggs and sperm over and hour to the Bridge Centre and wait for the results then he has to bring the heavy incubator back to the QM before he can see me. 
C) I am very resistant to sedation and I try to walk out during the procedure. Last time I really hurt myself and EC was cut short. When I spoke to them about it they said that is what we do and we wont change anything for you or anyone else. If I go to the Bridge I can have some input into the EC and wont have to wait over 6 months for my appointment.

I have been told it can be done if you are persistent and write a good letter.

Sorry you have to work on the weekend. At the very least it is a good distraction. PMA to you so you have no visit from AF.

Now it is time for some humour

A guy goes to the supermarket and notices an attractive
woman waving at him. She says hello. He's rather taken
back because he can't place where he knows her from.
So he says, 'Do you know me?' To which she replies,
'I think you're the father of one of my kids.'

Now his mind travels back to the only time he has ever
been unfaithful to his wife and asks, 'Are you the
stripper from the bachelor party that I made love to on the
pool table with all my buddies watching while your partner
whipped my butt with wet celery '

She looks into his eyes and says calmly,

'No ........ I'm your son's teacher.'
[/size][/color]
[/size][/color]Hope your weekend goes fast and AF free.                    
[/size][/color]
[/size][/color]Hugs Debbie xoxoxoxo        
[/size][/color]
[/size][/color]


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

LOL, huni.  That's a good one!   

Have a lovely w/e and speak to you soon!

Mwah

Mia x


----------



## bearinmind (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey sweet Mia 


How are you holding up?          

I am hoping this is a good sign and not just me hoping myself into feeling sick and dizzy.  I feel sick all the time at the moment and I am dizzy when I stand up.           


Fingers crossed for both of us.        


Hugs Debbie


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey Debbie, 

That's great hun, that's how I knew my last cycle had worked.  Fingers crossed hun!!!!

Are you not tempted to test given your symptoms?

Mia x


----------



## bearinmind (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey Mia

I was tempted very very tempted...until last night. I have started bleeding. I am trying so hard to stay positive but this has kicked me. There were a few tears           . 

We will test again tomorrow it is hard to be completely positive. I have had a natural cycle so there is no really thick lining. I know some women have AF during their pregnancy. I still feel nauseous there's always a chance. I will know for sure tomorrow.

I am sorry this is a little bit of a downer post. I believe you will have your BFP.                                

                                                                                           
          

Love and hugs Debbie


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey Debbie Darling 

Please don't give up...my last cycle was a nat FET and I bled for 4 days before my BFP!. As you know, some women can bleed and be absolutely fine. *YOU* CAN BE ONE OF THOSE WOMEN! Please don't give up yet huni....you've been positive this far! 

I've had a rubbish day at work, really feel pmt'd up! Boobs aren't soar any more, tested the other day and got a negative, don't think it's worked for me but then I only had the 1 transfered and it wasn't the best quality so I think it's all over and that it's the cyclogest keeping AF away...might even have a drink tonight! I really should have had an accurate result this long after a 5dt so not holding ANY (well, just a little) hope for a positive.....

Sending you oodles and oodles of PMA huni                                                                                .

I'll be thinking of you in the morning huni.

Good Luck!    

Mia x


----------



## bearinmind (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey Darling Mia

Thank you your post has made me feel so much better.

I am so sorry about your negative. Oh sweet Mia that must have been so hard for you.                  
Please remember you tested BFN before you got your BFP. Keep on testing. You could still have your BFP. 
                                                    
I pray this can still be your time.

When did you last test? Are you going to test again on Tuesday or will you test tomorrow? 

The bleeding has stopped, I think.                               

We are trying to stay positive. It has been a hard day for both of us. I really just want to test tomorrow and know for sure. 

Sending you lots of PMA and hugs


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks Debbie, like I said, you make me smile always!    I really do hope that you get a wondeful suprise in the morning, you deserve it as you sound like a fantastic, wonderful caring woman....I      you get two lines tomorrow.


I'll be on first thing, as I'm sure you'll be on telling everyone about your BFP!          

Sending you love and lots of                 

Thinking of you huni................now go get your BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bearinmind (Oct 4, 2009)

It's a BFP OMG OMG OMG OMG my fist one.  I am still shaking.  Came up so quickly.  Clearblue digital said 2-3weeks 


I am praying for your BFP                 



This is my first post.  


Thank you for your positive support, you have been wonderful.  


I will be here for you.


Love hugs Debbie


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hello lovely Debbie,

Congratulations!!!!!

That is absolutely Fantastic news!

Your gonna have a  !!!!! If not 2! 2-3weeks,eh?   maybe?

Soooooo happy for you...                     ......

I thought of you as soon as I opened my eyes.....so glad you got your BFP!

Well done huni!

Mia x


----------



## bearinmind (Oct 4, 2009)

Thank you thank you thank you.  I can't stop smiling.  Twins would be wonderful.  Means we are so blessed we have a complete family.  I am just happy with whatever we have.  It took me a few seconds to register what I was seeing.    


There were so many times we thought this day would never come.  I keep pinching myself.        


I am so sorry I am getting so carried away and not thinking about you sweet Mia.  How are you today?  What's happening with you?                 


Love and hugs 


Debbie xoxo


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Don't be silly - this is YOUR day!  Get carried away.....you deserve it!!!!!!!!   



BFN for me of course, but I knew that anyway and am OK.  To be honest I am glad to step off the rollercoaster for a few months....going to focus on loosing weight and hope that it helps me get another BFP one day, in the not too distant future.  If not, at least I'll be skinny!   

Enjoy this day huni, make the most of it, congratulate yourselves on your achievement!  


Well done both of you!

Mia x


----------



## bearinmind (Oct 4, 2009)

Dear Mia 


I wish with all my heart that I could change your result.  I completely understand taking some time out.  It is a draining, which completely takes over your life.  It will be a wonderful day when I get to congratulate you for your BFP.                        


I had recently started on my weight loss when I started this I had lost 2kg.  I replaced one meal a day with a health shake.  cheating I know.   


I would love if we kept chatting, I understand if you need some time out.  I promise I will keep my baby chat to a minimum.  


Will be here for you if you want.  


Hugs Debbie xooxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey Debbie,    

Would love to keept chatting huni and lets have 'lots' of baby chat! - I've been there remember, so know what how you are feelng at the mo, and I've been 'here' enough times that the bfn doesn't seem to sting as much now   ....maybe it's because we are used to it, or maybe it just doesn't hurt as much because we have our son   .  Either way, it's really ok, next time it WILL work for us   ...if not, we are happy just having Matthew, the light  of our lives.....  


So, hows things?  Has it sunk in yet?  Have you told anyone? Are you noticing any symptoms?

Come on....I want to hear EVERYTHING!   

Hugs

Mia x x x x


----------



## bearinmind (Oct 4, 2009)

arrrgggg 3rd time lucky I hope   internet.


Mia you are an angel


I am looking forward to celebrating your BFP with you.     When you are ready


Wauw what a lovely name Matthew.  He must bring joy that words can not describe.  I would love to hear all about him.  His funny little habits, his favourite food what it feels like to have a cuddle from him.  


I am still pinching myself.  It really hasn't sunk in.  I am going to be a Mother.  


My symptoms are on off again.  Nausea, dizzy, random pains and a spacey feeling.  


My ACU told me they don't do blood work, but the scan is booked in for the 28th.  I really wanted to know what my levels are so I persisted with my GP and managed to get one on Monday.  HcG is 2083        umm Maybe more than one in there.   


We are happy with one or two......2 means no more IVF but risks, 1 less risks means more IVF.  Either way it will be all right.  


Our Scan date is 28th June.  


Fingers crossed all good.  


How are you feeling?


Hugs Debbie


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey Debbie,   

Fantastic news about the hcg, hun! Did the doctor give any indication whether he thought it was more than 1?  Oooh, it's exciting, isn't it?.....

It really IS amazing when you think about it, isn't it?  This 1 pregnancy could give you a complete family....I know that there are risks with two but you see lots of people with twins who are fine - that'll be like you!  On the other hand, having 1 at a time is also nice as it gives you the chance to focus on 1 baby at a time.....whichever way you look at it, you are a very lucky moman!   

You are right, Matthew is the light of my life, sorry, our life.  He really is a miracle baby. Whatever happens in my life I am complete - I honestly don't know how I would have survived without having him.  My life felt pointless, literally 'pointless' before I got my BFP.  I acknowledge every day how lucky I am to have him and the one good thing about IF is that it really does make you assess what's important in life.....the IF journey to become a parent is a long and soul destroying one but it is worth it.....   

Here are some facts about my boy:

1. Matthew loves Monopoly, however he calls it Pinocally.
2. Matthew really does think that his nose will grow if he tells lies...in the middle of a little white lie, he will turn his head to the side and ask if his nose is growing - obviously giving himself away....
3. Matthews 'song' is 'You are my sunshine'....sung to him on many occasion whilst having a special hug....

I could go on and on, basically because I think he's marvelous!!!!

You have all this to come...and I can't wait!!!!

Hugs to you beautiful Debbie.....

Congratualtions again!

Mia x


----------



## bearinmind (Oct 4, 2009)

Dear Mia

I am so sorry about the delay in reply. We are doing well.

Matthew sounds adorable. We are still giggling. Go on about Matthew as much as you like. Love hearing all about him. So wonderful to hear how much joy he brings to you.

Didn't think it was possible but is causing me to be even more excited.

I can't describe how excited we are. We wondered if we would ever be here. I am blown away at how much and quickly my body is changing. Going to need new bras ASAP.     Tomorrow I will be 5 weeks. I am needing so much more rest now. When we were in Lugano we had dinner with a group that I used to work with and one of them came out and asked "so are you pregnant" I went bright red and was left speechless as 9 pairs of eyes were all focused on me. They all agreed and had been talking about it. DH tried to rescue me but it was obvious. arrggggg       Why oh why do they have to do that!!!!Got to run we have some shopping to pick up. Yesterday we had a party to go to I know they were all looking and wondering why I wasn't having a glass of wine.  People are curious. 

Love and hugs to you and your family dear wonderful Mia

XOXOXOX Debbie


----------



## bearinmind (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi Mia

I hope you are ok. Thinking about you.   

We are in Cornwall on holidays right now. I am feeling really sick all the time now. We have some issues that are freaking us out and we are praying that the pregnancy is fine.      Only 1 week today until the scanWith big hugs Debbie xoxoxoxoxox


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey Debz,

Just typed a big long message and it's bloomin dissapeared   ....promise to catch up soon as just heading out. 

Hugs to you all    

Mia

ps - Hope your issues are nothing too serious...remember PMA and try not to worry too much ( I know, easier said than done) x


----------



## bearinmind (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi Mia 

I know what you are saying it has happened to me so many times.  

We have the scan on Monday we can't wait. It will be so wonderful just to have some peace of mind. 

Hope all is good with you and Matthew.

Hugs

Debbie xoxox


----------

